# what european clinics will work with us and our surrogate?



## doopy (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi there, we've had 2 failed ivf's with our surrogate at Reprofit and would like to give it another try at a new clinic- fresh start and all that. Does anyone know what clinics would be willing to work with ips and surrogates? i know there;s at least one clinic in Manchester but it was far more expensive than reprofit, also theres reprogenesis, also in Brno. Anyone else know any other clinics? thanks in advance
doopy


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

hi Doopy, i will start with Isis clinic in Cyprus for IVF after a failed one in India! i heard about dr.Mavrides from FF, he's very proffessional, and knows what he is doing as i heard, if you want their email, pls inform me.

good luck


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

I will PM you.


----------

